# Snuggles



## thumper110814

Hi my bunny Thumper used to love being hugs and snuggles, so he didn't mind being picked up. But since being neutered... He doesn't want to be held... So sad... He still comes around wanting to be petted but not pick up. I'm not sure if it was the surgery and he got scared of people handling him. How can I work on having him back??


----------



## thumper110814

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436644487.955393.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

I'd just take my time with him. Pippi is the same way; she likes the pets but not being picked up. Maybe give him a treat every time you pick him up to show him, "Hey, Thumper, this really isn't that bad, is it?"


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi: she looks a bit murderous, eh? Lol compared to her, "hey I'm a cute rabbit hopping outside" face. 

View attachment 1437013030662.jpg


View attachment 1437013119529.jpg


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix was the exception, as she didn't mind snuggles at all. I used to pick her up and do the airplane thing like you'd do to a kid. I don't have pix of that, but I have plenty of photo evidence that she didn't mind a snuggle or two. Man, I miss that little bugger...


----------



## bunnyman666

Sorry- couldn't get the snuggle pic to post:


----------



## thumper110814

Awwww no way! that's funny about Trix loves flying!!!


----------



## thumper110814

Akzholedent said:


> I'd just take my time with him. Pippi is the same way; she likes the pets but not being picked up. Maybe give him a treat every time you pick him up to show him, "Hey, Thumper, this really isn't that bad, is it?"




Pippi are you always scared of being picked up and petted of only after the traumatic vet visit like me? 

Thanks for the encouragement! I miss my fluffy bunny who loved hugs


----------



## thumper110814

Pippi are you always scared of being picked up and petted of only after the traumatic vet visit like me? Thanks for the encouragement! I miss my fluffy bunny who loved hugs


----------



## bunnyman666

thumper110814 said:


> Awwww no way! that's funny about Trix loves flying!!!



Seeing the pix of the Daddy back ride and the one-handed snuggle is enough evidence that she liked the airplane thing. I also blew raspberries on her belly. That is NOT something I would try with 999/1000 rabbits.


----------



## Akzholedent

Well, the other night, we had a nasty thunder storm. Mum came into the living and I (Pippi) was thumping my feet trying to scare the nasty thunder away! It wouldnt work! I only calmed down after Mum wrapped me up in a towel and stroked my head until the storm passed. I hate that towel.... I like to chew it...

Although Pippi hates the towel, it does make it easier to hold her. She can't wiggle away as easily, so sometimes I bring it around when I decide she needs some socializing time. Lol. Though I let Pippi run the show most of the time, every so often, I do remind her who feeds her, so to speak, so we get along. ;-) during the vet visits, she tends to get super cuddly, because she doesn't want someone else poking and prodding at her. But when it's just us, her catchphrase is, "DON'T TOUCH ME!" Haha..


----------



## stevesmum

We had a thunderstorm last night, and we have one of those sliding screen doors. Cali had learned how to open it, and she opened it last night while there was thunder rumbling away, and went for a hop around the deck! (Under careful supervision of course..) She only decided to come back in when it started raining. Not scared of thunder at all lol.


----------



## thumper110814

Akzholedent said:


> Well, the other night, we had a nasty thunder storm. Mum came into the living and I (Pippi) was thumping my feet trying to scare the nasty thunder away! It wouldnt work! I only calmed down after Mum wrapped me up in a towel and stroked my head until the storm passed. I hate that towel.... I like to chew it...
> 
> Although Pippi hates the towel, it does make it easier to hold her. She can't wiggle away as easily, so sometimes I bring it around when I decide she needs some socializing time. Lol. Though I let Pippi run the show most of the time, every so often, I do remind her who feeds her, so to speak, so we get along. ;-) during the vet visits, she tends to get super cuddly, because she doesn't want someone else poking and prodding at her. But when it's just us, her catchphrase is, "DON'T TOUCH ME!" Haha..




Hahhaa I tried the towel before but Thumper is so silk slippery... Just slip right out of the towel


----------



## thumper110814

stevesmum said:


> We had a thunderstorm last night, and we have one of those sliding screen doors. Cali had learned how to open it, and she opened it last night while there was thunder rumbling away, and went for a hop around the deck! (Under careful supervision of course..) She only decided to come back in when it started raining. Not scared of thunder at all lol.




So talented! Thumper is scared of the wood floor so he doesn't go near the sliding door. He stays on the carpet... And expect me to lay carpet wherever he goes!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

thumper110814 said:


> Hi my bunny Thumper used to love being hugs and snuggles, so he didn't mind being picked up. But since being neutered... He doesn't want to be held... So sad... He still comes around wanting to be petted but not pick up. I'm not sure if it was the surgery and he got scared of people handling him. How can I work on having him back??



Is it any better? Has Thumper gotten over the neuter trauma and back to being your snuggle bunny? I was thinking maybe her was sore and just needed more time to heal. I hope he's back to his sweet self.


----------

